
Astronomers to Check Mysterious Interstellar Object for Signs of Technology - collinmanderson
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/12/yuri-milner-oumuamua-interstellar-asteroid/547985/?single_page=true
======
dekhn
I was really surprised to see this quote: """“The more I study this object,
the more unusual it appears, making me wonder whether it might be an
artificially made probe which was sent by an alien civilization,” Avi Loeb,
the chair of Harvard’s astronomy department and one of Milner’s advisers on
Breakthrough Listen, wrote in the email to Milner."""

There doesn't seem to be _any_ evidence supporting this line of reasoning
compared to the more mundane possibilities.

